# xt_out latest additions



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the grill and the tails, ractive boot, knob, (ractive pedal pics and the injen intake tomorrow, invader style c/f hood coming soon, as well as crstal clear headlihgts and corners)























^still not short enough. i'll eventually get short throw shifter.

the boot trim piece had to be 'glassed around so the ractive ring didn't hang off the sides and look bad.
edit:








the rims and tires. note the curbing on this one. that one sucked


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt who did u order crystal head and corners from??


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i haven't yet, but when i get my check in 6 days im PMing you!
better get 'crackin on takin those reflectors out of the corners.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

now all you need is a shovel.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nah, its been makin it out fine. i thought i had a lot of snow till i saw your pics dryboy!!!.
you shoulod see the bottom section of my driveway. its one solid sheet of ice so i am forced to park in the middle of my long ass driveway.
i wish my runner sled wasn't broken


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

hehe, we had alot of snow here, but its all melting. it was like 60* yesterday :-/


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the ractive boot, knob and pedals. mmmm fake carbon fiber 








night shot of the tails


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt_out said:


> i haven't yet, but when i get my check in 6 days im PMing you!
> better get 'crackin on takin those reflectors out of the corners.


hey if u can wait that fine wit me.

reflectors arent the hard part.. it opening and sealing it and making sure that its sealed properly is the hard part.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> the ractive boot, knob and pedals. mmmm


I think you have to clean the interior


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice white b14 xt!

nice mods!

but i think you need to get the vacuum ready for some cleaning and some new floormats


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

its winter. don't you guys know? my car's lucky to get washed in the summer. usually i don't let it get so 'trashed' inside. the floormats are good, they're the sentra rubber mats, just a lil dirty right now. they'll spray right off (in 3-4 months that is  )

liuspeed, do it up!


----------

